# 32" backs with a 2" lift?



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

will 32s fit on a brute with a 2 inch lift? im gonna start saving up for some and just trying to get ideas. if they wont i guess ill have to go with the 30s. just wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

with spacers they might...i have seen 29.5s on a 2'' lift and 1'' spacers , Phreebsd is running 31'' laws with HL springs and a 2'' lift


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've seen it done on a red Brute Force. Guy had a picture on HL but you know the current story LOL.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yes you can fit them. you will prolly have to heat the floorboards up and mold them, but they will fit. i ran 31x11s with minimum rubbing, and i never molded the floorboards on mine


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes they will fit, DrillersGoDeeper ran a 2" and 32" silverbacks before he added his 4" lift that Walker has now.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i have a 2 inch lift with hl springs on mine tried to put a 32 on it last night not happening need spacer and heated floorboards and it might clear maybe i will stick with my 30's that tire is just to big and heavy


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont understand what u need the spacer for. i have a buddy that has 32s on his with no spacers. the ONLY reason i needed a spacer for my 31x11s was because of the full HMF exhaust system, at full turn to the left, the left front tire was hittin the header. other than that, i just had a lil rubbin goin on with the floorboards. i wuld think spacers wuld make it worse.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

maybe you dont need the spacers but i dont know if you can heat the floorboards to make enough room it was rubbing real bad on mine


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ill prolly just go with the 30s then. its too much money to try them and they dont work. i have 1.5 inch spacers but i dont really want to heat up the floor boards and all. im sure they are a whole lot heavier too. the 30s will still give me over an inch of ground clearance from what i have now anyway.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i like my 30's and have followed my buddy with 32's most everywhere


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool. im definatly gonna get some just not sure when. i gotta get 14 inch wheels too


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

http://forum.highlifter.com/new-OFFICIAL-KAWASAKI-PICTURE-THREAD-m3414930-p9.aspx
The guys signature says 2 inch HL Lift and 1.5 inch wheel spacers. Here is the link:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

he says in that thread that he had to cut some plastic. it does look good with the 32s though. is anyone a member on there could ask him how much he cut?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i cut the plastics were they would rub then but a rubber flaps over the hole to keep the mud off of me. it turned out pretty good.

this is all i could find at hl sounds like he cut a hole in it


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

30backs said:


> this is all i could find at hl sounds like he cut a hole in it


thanks. i think ill just get the 30s so i wont have to worry bout it. then i can save 150 bucks also


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the 30s by anymeans. I just wanted to show ya that someone has done it before! :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks thats what i wanted to see. but i didnt want to hear they cut holes in there fenders. lol


----------

